# Comment entretenir sa batterie d'iBook?



## netgui (1 Juillet 2004)

MacGé s'en fait l'echo, Apple vient de publier en anglais des pages d'explication pour une meilleure gestion de la batterie d'iPod et de portables...

 Mais l'article ne répond pas à mes questions:

 - est-il mauvais de laisser l'iBook branché sur le secteur lorsqu'on l'utilise ou vaut-il mieux faire des cycles incessants sur batterie?
 - peut-on laisser l'iBook branché sur le secteur si on ne l'utilise plus et qu'il est éteind?
 - faut-il toujours (de nos jours) attendre que la batterie soit totalement vide pour la recharger?


 Merci.


----------



## Kaneda (1 Juillet 2004)

il y a un sujet épinglé sur ce sujet juste au dessus ..... :/


----------



## netgui (1 Juillet 2004)

Oui la question du calibrage  est interessante mais sinon le sujet ne répond pas à mes questions


----------



## loulouka (1 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> faut-il toujours (de nos jours) attendre que la batterie soit totalement vide pour la recharger?


Non, il faut éviter (à part lors de la première utilisation) de laisser la batterie se décharger totalement. C'est le cas de toute les batteries lithium Ion Polymère récentes, c'est aussi indiqué dans ton mode d'emploi (enfin sur ceux des ibook en tout cas)


----------

